# waaaaannnnhhhhh!



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

wife: can you stop by the grocery store after work to get a loaf of bread for dinner?
me: sure!
BAM!
him: oh man, sorry about your car. i never come here but my wife asked me to get a loaf of bread and some milk on the way home.
me: :facepalm:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Most unfortunate!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

OWIE!!


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Awww man sucks, hope this year isnt like like year when a few A3s had damaged early into the new year


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

Been there!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

aww man that truly bites!! What did he hit it with, a golf club?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ouch . . . 2010 band-aid member


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

So sad. :thumbdown: Time for upgraded parts :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

JRutter said:


> wife: can you stop by the grocery store after work to get a loaf of bread for dinner?


bread for dinner?
are you in prison or something? :laugh:

but seriously, that sucks
I hope this isn't the beginning of what happened last year, with all the damaged/totaled a3s

time for s3/rs3 front end :thumbup:


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

azoceanblue said:


> Ouch . . . 2010 band-aid member


Then i guess im a 2010,2011 band aid member, hopeing to not repeat this year


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nailed a concrete pillar in mine back in October. Got the mirror, driver's fender (replaced), and the driver door. Took a damn month for everything to be fixed.


----------



## hellapinoy (Apr 25, 2011)

best time to do a 8P3 retrofit with da new hood, wings nd da lights. sory bout da wife but dats why we got YAYAs here to do all da shopping


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

r u gonna get osir wide fenders?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ugh!


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> aww man that truly bites!! What did he hit it with, a golf club?


Worse.. a Rabbit....


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

seats for sale?


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

not a good way to start off the year...ouch!


----------



## kayubassist (Oct 7, 2009)

you've had your share of bad luck of this year.
only good things will happen from now on!
gl with repair!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

nobody from the street corner fixed it yet? If it was here, and I stop at a light, somebody would have started punching holes and pulling it out before I can take off.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

tp. said:


> r u gonna get osir wide fenders?


I think so, then I can do TT front control arm and spindle conversion later on and still fit wide tires.

Filed claim today, inspection is on Thursday. Hope they don't try to push for repair of the sheet metal and just pay for replacements and paint/install. I can pay the extra for the Osirs...


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Are you going to do the wider vented OSIR front fender? 










They'd look pretty good on your car.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

most likely. not sure about the vent, but like the wider. little blinker to hide behind the mesh, i guess.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Funny...the one time I've gotten in a wreck (not in my A3) I was running an errand for my pops and wouldn't have gone home the way I did otherwise. Fate, I guess :banghead:


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

dkenn75, thats like identical to mine. Dude backed into me at a gas station w/o insurance, fled when I figured it out.

bad pic, sorry










I was out Christmas shopping around Highland Park and getting gas before I went home.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

part out?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Grey D said:


> dkenn75, thats like identical to mine. Dude backed into me at a gas station w/o insurance, fled when I figured it out.
> 
> bad pic, sorry
> 
> ...


Seats for sale? Just kidding. Nice to see another Dallas area A3'er. Bummer about your car though  We need to put together a DFW A3 meet. I know of a couple other guys on here in there area. :thumbup:


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

TBomb said:


> Seats for sale? Just kidding. Nice to see another Dallas area A3'er. Bummer about your car though  We need to put together a DFW A3 meet. I know of a couple other guys on here in there area. :thumbup:


I'm actually out at school in Auburn right now, might be moving here permanently. You neguses should come out to SoWo this year though.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Grey D said:


> I'm actually out at school in Auburn right now, might be moving here permanently. You neguses should come out to SoWo this year though.


Weak.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

if u get osir fender then u can get 2011 wing mirrors!!!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> most likely. not sure about the vent, but like the wider. little blinker to hide behind the mesh, i guess.


I thought about them for my car but don't know how'd they'd look on the lava gray. However, I've seen them on a white one and they looked pretty damn good


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Grey D said:


> You neguses should come out to SoWo this year though.


That's the plan!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> I thought about them for my car but don't know how'd they'd look on the lava gray. However, I've seen them on a white one and they looked pretty damn good


Thanks for posting that angle - I couldn't figure out how the vent tied into the wheel flare. Not bad!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

2 insurance estimates $1100 apart :screwy:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

JRutter said:


> 2 insurance estimates $1100 apart :screwy:


how much was the more expensive one?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

$3310

Turns out the hood is aluminum. Not sure how I didn't know that.

edit - the estimate said "ALU" next to the hood. current one is not though...


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

So are you going to replace the hood with Carbon Fiber? 

I still haven't seen your car in person, I hit the PNW audi beer night last night at Feierabend but had to run to help a friend move some stuff. You ever make it to those?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

No CF hood right now. 

Must. Stay. Focused. (TM)

ceese - too far for me to drive to wednesbeerday (and especially drive home!)


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Must. Stay. Focused. (TM)!


LOL!

Understand about the drive.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Shipping box and pair of Osir fenders weighs just 13 lbs. :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

pics of osir?

did u get 20mm or std?

are you going to upgrade to 2011 mirrors since osir no holes for the blinkers


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

They will arrive later this week and I will post pics. I got the wide ones - might do TT alum control arms and spindles on down the road. OSIR USA (distributor) said no worries on fender liners, but OSIR (factory) says mods needed. Not sure yet on blinker / mirror.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

How much?Who u order from?
Now u can do reverse stagger. 255 fronts like rs3


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

osir usa had them in stock and matched z-max auto's price + free shipping. i actually cancelled an order with z-max when they said it was a 4-6 week wait, so they might have some in stock eventually. 

255 all around next set!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

:thumbup: - so jealous


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

wow zmax price cheaper than others.. 

i read the fenders are fiberglass...why no CF?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

tp. said:


> i read the fenders are fiberglass...why no CF?


 $$$

Also trimmed the bottom tab off of my Votex skirts today. I'll get everything painted and installed at the same time.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

That'll be awesome JR! Let me know if you need a hand... 255/35/18 has a ton of rubber choices since all E9x BMW 3-series use them out back with sport pkg!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

man i wish i can run 255!!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Fenders. 1st problem with trying to use these with Votex skirts is that Osir made the little trim piece that you are supposed to remove to install the skirts integral to the fiberglass. Need to investigate best way to trim and still get good attachment...

































The pic below is distorted by close distance - the widths are the same.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

TroySico said:


> That'll be awesome JR! Let me know if you need a hand... 255/35/18 has a ton of rubber choices since all E9x BMW 3-series use them out back with sport pkg!


 :thumbup: Need to recover from this extra unexpected expense first - it will be up to you to pioneer the HPA setup!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

update me on the trimming.. gotta see how it fits caus my s3 skirts need to sit over those also


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

JRutter said:


> The pic below is distorted by close distance - the widths are the same.


 I think you should have a good body shop that does custom work take a look. Eurotech bodywerks in Kirkland did my R32 rear bumper conversion and is a master with fiberglass. They do lots of Porsche work there, including custom wide bodies and such... I think Eric is the owner. Maybe it would be better to molest the side skirt instead of the fender?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TroySico said:


> Maybe it would be better to molest the side skirt instead of the fender?


 Since those are cheaper, I would have to agree.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JR, 

Are you going to have this thing back together for Son of Quattrofest? Looking forward to seeing those fenders.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ceese said:


> JR,
> 
> Are you going to have this thing back together for Son of Quattrofest? Looking forward to seeing those fenders.


 Yep - you going?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

registering on Saturday.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

I might go too...it's on my actual B-day so maybe all the ACNW members will chip in for my HPA turbo fund! That would be 3 A3's?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

3 A3 3.2s . It would be pretty funny if mine were white too but Peter is coming with his white 2.0T


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Right on! Just registered.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

When is it? Road trip!!! 4 3.2s!!! (nah, it's a bit far) :screwy:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> When is it? Road trip!!! 4 3.2s!!! (nah, it's a bit far) :screwy:


But you could be here in no time!

Update on the OSIR fenders. They (the set I got anyway) are not plug and play.  It is going to take many hour$ to customize them so that the doors open and the seams line up. The molded detail line that runs from the headlight to the door and continues along the car is more rounded and shallow than the profile on the door. I'm waiting to see what OSIR USA says about it... Hoping this is a bad set.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

JRutter said:


> But you could be here in no time!
> 
> Update on the OSIR fenders. They (the set I got anyway) are not plug and play.  It is going to take many hour$ to customize them so that the doors open and the seams line up. The molded detail line that runs from the headlight to the door and continues along the car is more rounded and shallow than the profile on the door. I'm waiting to see what OSIR USA says about it... Hoping this is a bad set.


That is a major bummer man  Hope they send you a new set that is actually designed for our cars :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Wow! That is complete BS on their part. If Osir knows what's good for them, they need to send you a set made from fresh molds and make sure they go through a quality assurance process. That's truly unacceptable quality. Sorry you're dealing with this man.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

damn i would expect that from some cheap ebay fenders

for the price OSIR sells theirs parts they should fit perfectly


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Sometimes if the fiberglass pieces sit in a warehouse for a long periods of heat or cold, they tend to warp, similar to wood. Hopefully that is an easy replacement fix for you.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

OSIR is pretty reputable. I'm sure they'll bend over backwards to make it right for you. Let me know how it goes though. I want to install them myself so I can put some 8.5" wheels up front without poke.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

any update?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

They offered to replace them. My car has been in the shop now for 1.5 weeks for this. I have a track day on the 26th that I want to be ready for. Considering that if I waited and they still don't fit or look right, my car won't be ready, I opted to push ahead with the set that I have. The guy did get them to fit better by tweaking the pinch weld under the sill and by moving one of the mounts around a bit. He will drill out the mounting holes in the fender and skim some bondo or gel or whatever they use for fiberglass to fine tune the look.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

JRutter said:


> Right on! Just registered.


Had to unregister - family schedule conflict - 14 yo son's birthday party moved dates on me today . . . they are only young once and I'm still at least somewhat cool in his eyes. Not gonna blow that.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

JRutter said:


> Had to unregister - family schedule conflict - 14 yo son's birthday party moved dates on me today . . . they are only young once and I'm still at least somewhat cool in his eyes. Not gonna blow that.


:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> I'm still at least somewhat cool in his eyes. Not gonna blow that.


You're pretty cool to us too :beer:


----------



## DCAV8R (Feb 26, 2012)

*Fenders*

I was thinking of ordering a set for my A3-- think I'll wait to see how your install goes--- what are you doing about the repeater signal indicator? Doesn't seem to be a cut out for them--


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DCAV8R said:


> I was thinking of ordering a set for my A3-- think I'll wait to see how your install goes--- what are you doing about the repeater signal indicator? Doesn't seem to be a cut out for them--


Zip tie them somewhere in your bumper :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Zip tie them somewhere in your bumper :thumbup:


exactly - they are getting zip tied to the clips that hold the new vent screen in place.



krazyboi said:


> You're pretty cool to us too :beer:


 :beer:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ready for paint - now in week 4 of the saga...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Do the fender liners bolt in without gap / issue?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Can't wait to see them painted.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

crew219 said:


> Do the fender liners bolt in without gap / issue?


That would be the biggest surprise ever, based on this project timeline so far.



ceese said:


> Can't wait to see them painted.


Me too!

[Update]: As a result of my experiences with these fenders, the OSIR factory is checking and tweaking the moulds. Hopefully this means a better product going forward. They also offered to help a little with the extra costs that I incurred. If this was not a collision repair situation, I would have waited to exchange old for fresh manufacture... In the end, they did prove to be a company that stands behind their product. As a general rule, I would never assume to go directly to paint with any aftermarket part without a careful test fit.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

JRutter said:


> [Update]: As a result of my experiences with these fenders, the OSIR factory is checking and tweaking the moulds. Hopefully this means a better product going forward. They also offered to help a little with the extra costs that I incurred. If this was not a collision repair situation, I would have waited to exchange old for fresh manufacture... In the end, they did prove to be a company that stands behind their product. As a general rule, I would never assume to go directly to paint with any aftermarket part without a careful test fit.


Well said JR...glad to hear they are helping you out a bit. You should just ask to be able to buy future product at cost for life!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

TroySico said:


> Well said JR...glad to hear they are helping you out a bit. You should just ask to be able to buy future product at cost for life!


Or at least get a free carbon hood!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll have to buy you a beer when it's all over as a thank you for making it easier for me when I install a set in 18 months.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

My wife pulled the brake on CF hood. Probably just as well at this point!

ceese and TroySico, we should meet up for car talk and :beer: at some point!


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

coming along for you nicely now. i remember looking at this thread in early jan!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

so whats the plan with the wider fenders

you gonna run wider fronts? just tires or rims too?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Plan is to do either or both of these:

TT conversion for aluminum control arms + ball joints with adjustable camber, aluminum spindles to get wider track width up front.

Wider wheels and tires all around - would like to be able to run 255/35/18 for summer and track days. 

I need to see how the current setup works to be able to plan for future. There IS a wider flange on the edge of the fenders around the wheel arch to maintain stiffness. OEM fender is pretty much pre-rolled from the factory for max clearance.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

JRutter said:


> My wife pulled the brake on CF hood. Probably just as well at this point!
> 
> ceese and TroySico, we should meet up for car talk and :beer: at some point!


Yes we should! What's the ETA?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

TroySico said:


> ETA?


Well, I've heard "next week" 4 times so far, but this time might be true.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

JR, 

Related but slightly off-forum topic question:
We are both running 18x8 ET45 wheels w/ 245/35R18 tires. If I were to go w/ an ET50 wheel, do you think I could run 255/35R18 tires? Before, when I had normal front struts, it was impossible due to the strut spring base. I am thinking Forgestar CF5 wheels in 18x8.5 and mounting the Neuspeeds on the allroad w/ spacers (and different tires of course!).

Thoughts?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I think that it might be a little tight up front. I should have my car back for the weekend, and I've been thinking about the exact same specs on a different wheel. I'm going to try to spend a bit of time figuring this out.

I know that people stretch 225 on 8.5 et50 for the A3, but the extra 1/2" plus of rubber on each side may be a bit much. I would hate to catch the front fender while turning and bend it up.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Picked up the car today! It felt so good to get back behind the wheel. The body shop did a great job - the seams line up like OEM despite of (or rather, because of) all of the custom work to fit the fenders, then fit the skirts. I snapped a few pics in the parking lot to give a sense of how it all fits together, and to try to get across the new fender profile. The old blinker light is wired up behind the mesh in the vent, and looks pretty good from behind. Although the fenders are 20mm wider overall, there is a lip around the fender that does take away some of that gain as far as running wider wheels and tires goes. The fender liner gaps about 1/2" at the very top of the arch, and meets up with the new fender about 1/3 to 1/2 way down on each side. I will get better pics later.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Came out nicely! :thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I don't get it, what did you have done?

:thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> I don't get it, what did you have done?
> 
> :thumbup:


Ahhh! that's the best compliment you can type to JR! That's saying the kit was done hella right baller style. Thumbs up JR!!!!!!


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Just noticed you got the aftermarket headlights with the a5 led style. How's that going for you? 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks guys, the fender to skirt blend was a hassle, but it turned out well. :beer::beer::beer:










Note that this is not what I complained to OSIR about - I expected having to build up the back and grind the front so that the skirts would fit flush.



clashofhope said:


> Just noticed you got the aftermarket headlights with the a5 led style. How's that going for you?


They are OK for cheap headlights. Of all the Audi LED patterns, this is my fav. I still have to get my HID kit installed - got the wrong relays, so now that the car is back, I will sort them out. The cutoff isn't too bad - it goes up pretty high on the right side, so street signs get lit, which is a plus. LEDs are not super bright except for looking straight on. I'm going to bake open the original set (I have 2 pair now because one got cracked in the accident) and see if I can mod them with strawhat LEDs to take advantage of the mini reflector housings. If it works out, I will do the same to this new set.


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

Better than halogen I'm assuming? 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Looks awesome JR! Can't wait to see it in person... The bodyshop did great work. Who did it?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

clashofhope said:


> Better than halogen I'm assuming?


Focused anyway. I don't remember if anyone has posted a beam cutoff on the Sonar lights, but here it is:











TroySico said:


> Looks awesome JR! Can't wait to see it in person... The bodyshop did great work. Who did it?


No.1 Auto Body Repair in Bellingham. The guy who worked on it was very detail oriented, but very slow. In general their business model is repair rather than custom. But overall, I'm happy with their work.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Turn signal in vent:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> Turn signal in vent:


Interesting...but works. :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> My wife pulled the brake on CF hood. Probably just as well at this point!
> 
> ceese and TroySico, we should meet up for car talk and :beer: at some point!





TroySico said:


> Yes we should! What's the ETA?


Just saw this. I'm game.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JR, looks damn good. I love the turn signal in the vent - that's awesome.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

If cash permits, I would opt for the MY10/11 side mirrors. I find those side indicators in the vents is a tad weird. Just a thought.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

can we get a shot of the whole car (not focused on the fenders) ?

Just want to see how much it shows from a general angle


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

wow i like how they did the area for the skirt.. i think i will get a set soon


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

This is all I have parked online at the moment. Trimming the skirt tab underneath turned out well, I think.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

xnox202 said:


> If cash permits, I would opt for the MY10/11 side mirrors. I find those side indicators in the vents is a tad weird. Just a thought.


Did they go back to the smaller size for these? Any wiring issues?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Completely off subject but JR, what is your suspension set up? Your stance is right where I'm wanting to get mine.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Bilstein PSS10. We should do a suspension comparison when we get together. The PSS10 is pretty aggressive. Troy has SHS set a tad lower than mine.


----------

